# TT Forum Group Buys



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

can we rename this section to:

TT Forum Group Buys, Discounts & Special Offers

the reason beeing most people (especially newbies) have no idea what a groupbuy is. also this would generate more traffic to the groupbuy section which 1. makes the forum more popular 2. gets more interest in the groupbuys which 3. makes it better for sellers who in turn will give us better deals!

everyones a winner! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> can we rename this section to:
> 
> TT Forum Group Buys, Discounts & Special Offers
> 
> ...


I'd like to understand who it is that can't understand the concept of what a Group Buy is...

Are they they same idiots who post their event details in the Main forum? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you think he's a seller by any chance? I can just see this place getting an eBay logo in the top right corner. :?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> Do you think he's a seller by any chance? I can just see this place getting an eBay logo in the top right corner. :?


i havent sold anythin on here apart from my wheels, iv bought a fair bit tho and think groupbuys benefit everyone. when i first came to the site i had no idea what a groupbuy was and never bothered with that section of the forum as it didnt really jump out at me.

i am interested in setting groupbuys up but wheres the harm in that??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think he's a seller by any chance? I can just see this place getting an eBay logo in the top right corner. :?
> ...


Didn't being curious about what it might be EVENTUALLY make you click on it, though? :wink:

Or did you do lots of hard-thinking and googling to find out what a Group Buy was first? :lol:

There's nothing hidden or secret on here - you just have to click on stuff. If you can't work out the meaning of a phrase made up of 2 common English words, there is no hope...


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> Didn't being curious about what it might be EVENTUALLY make you click on it, though? :wink:
> 
> Or did you do lots of hard-thinking and googling to find out what a Group Buy was first? :lol:
> 
> There's nothing hidden or secret on here - you just have to click on stuff. If you can't work out the meaning of a phrase made up of 2 common English words, there is no hope...


EVENTUALLY?

with an informative forum why have curious titles that may eventually get clicks when its traffic, posts and replies that keeps this forum alive. By adding a few words to the title of that part of the forum you will increase traffic to it, increase posts/replies and in turn improve the forum and make it more user friendy. Aswell as that you will get more interest in the groupbuys listed so have more successful groupbuys which will make companies more likely to run them. which in turn makes things cheaper for us forum members.

yes all this by simply adding a few words to a title, so whats the harm in doing it??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Did you know that the Off Topic area is to talk about stuff not related to the TT? 

Did you not read the subheading under the title of the Group Buy area?

Each section has a description - I still don't see how you could not understand what it might contain - or, further still, don't understand why you couldn't just click on it and read a few of the threads contained therein.

Simple, really... :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> can we rename this section to:
> 
> TT Forum Group Buys, Discounts & Special Offers
> 
> ...


Maybe I should just shut-up - but - when www.j600.co.uk as shown in "tyres for sale link" takes me to " Congratulations, youve just found the NO.1 resource for all the TRADE SECRETS your ever going to need! NEVER PAY FULL PRICE AGAIN!! Here you can find out how to MAKE easy MONEY on ebay, WIN on fruit machines with technicians guides/casino secrets, buy at wholesale prices and more..." I feel slightly put off and duped - just like am being locked in an hotel room and being told I'll leave with a great holiday and business opportunity. (Thank God for the little cross in the top right hand corner).
I can smell the kippers from here.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

saint said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > can we rename this section to:
> ...


yes you should shut up as it linked to my tt alloy wheels which ended today which is why they arent there now. The description in the shop does need changing as i no longer sell those items. but i do/did have info on all those things and wholesale contacts so if you can smell kippers maybe its the missus??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


Why, does your other half reek of rotten fish? :-*


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> Did you not read the subheading under the title of the Group Buy area?
> 
> Each section has a description - I still don't see how you could not understand what it might contain - or, further still, don't understand why you couldn't just click on it and read a few of the threads contained therein.
> 
> Simple, really... :lol:


yes i saw it but "Find out about any group buys of items for your TT" does not really tell you what a groupbuy is does it?

and if its self explanitary then why do so many new people post asking how a groupbuy works? and given the choice of 3 links

1. tt forum groupbuys
2. tt forum special offers
3. tt forum disounts

i know which would get more hits, and its NOT groupbuys! so again... whats your point?!


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


tiz u that could smell kippers not me, which is why it said "if you can smell kippers" after you wrote "i can smell the kippers from here"

:roll: i dont get why you have so much attitude?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not read the subheading under the title of the Group Buy area?
> ...


a) it tells you EVERYTHING you need to know about what the room contains. The posts inside give further details...

b) I haven't seen "so many new people" post asking how a groupbuy works. In any event, each is different. Some offered by a company as a marketing tool, others arranged by kindly forum members.

It really isn't nuclear physics.. :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


I can't smell kippers. I never said I could. Obviously you have reading issues. Would you prefer I used a larger font?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

Ah my mistake i was getting the 2 of you mixed up (must be because you seem to be so far up eachothers ars*s) i dont see what your problem is?

i make a suggestion to improve the forum and you 2 turn up like a pair of pricks. its not the first time ive noticed your attitude either ive spotted it on other posts too. i dont get why you feel the need to be like that? its not funny, its not big and its not clever so whats the point? your not impressing anyone?! (well maybe eachother :?: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> Ah my mistake i was getting the 2 of you mixed up (must be because you seem to be so far up eachothers ars*s) i dont see what your problem is?
> 
> i make a suggestion to improve the forum and you 2 turn up like a pair of pricks. its not the first time ive noticed your attitude either ive spotted it on other posts too. i dont get why you feel the need to be like that? its not funny, its not big and its not clever so whats the point? your not impressing anyone?! (well maybe eachother :?: )


FWIW, saint and I only seem to agree where idiots are concerned.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> FWIW, saint and I only seem to agree where idiots are concerned.


LOL


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

justtin said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, saint and I only seem to agree where idiots are concerned.
> ...


Its God's honest truth. Usually he thinks I'm a prick


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > Ah my mistake i was getting the 2 of you mixed up (must be because you seem to be so far up eachothers ars*s) i dont see what your problem is?
> ...


Is that satire,sarcasm or you just being funny.... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


Realism... :roll:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

FWIW my suggestion cant have been so bad as the name has been changed. I also stated the benefits of the changes but your only argument was based on "people should know better" which is a very shitty attitute to have. New members to forums tend not to know better which is why they seek the help of a forum. Groupbuying is a totally new concept to most people, and like i said in my previous posts adding those extra words will benefit the forum and its members so i dont see why you 2 needed to get so arrogant and ars*y about it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

j600.com said:


> FWIW my suggestion cant have been so bad as the name has been changed. I also stated the benefits of the changes but your only argument was based on "people should know better" which is a very shitty attitute to have. New members to forums tend not to know better which is why they seek the help of a forum. Groupbuying is a totally new concept to most people, and like i said in my previous posts adding those extra words will benefit the forum and its members so i dont see why you 2 needed to get so arrogant and ars*y about it


Maybe you donated to Jae's slush fund or something


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

so is this a scam or not?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Work-From-Hom...itemZ5612340362QQcategoryZ47103QQcmdZViewItem

Not answered in the last thread.....


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

justtin said:


> so is this a scam or not?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Work-From-Hom...itemZ5612340362QQcategoryZ47103QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Not answered in the last thread.....


no its not a scam and what has it got to do with this discussion? the person who pm'd me i answered his question which i why i never answered it on the thread as i'd already sent him a pm


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

j600.com said:


> justtin said:
> 
> 
> > so is this a scam or not?
> ...


i suppose you're just selling a link to this then http://www.alouwebdesign.ca/aloustore/prods/ebay-105.html


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

justtin said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > justtin said:
> ...


nope, but thanks for that i'll have a read. i dont sell a link i sell a full package. its something which i have put 2gether myself from my experience. it isnt a cheap link, in fact its far from it! i even go so far as to include the content for ebay listings, templates for the winning bidder emails etc etc its a full system which if followed works! (i know as im doing it!)

anyway this is not the time or place, i have replied to other thread which you posted on. i would prefer not to bring this discussion to a tt forum. i came here to talk about my TT.


----------



## TTyler (Jun 20, 2005)

I cant believe that the name has actually been changed  I think it was pretty clear the way it was :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It was a reasonable suggestion, else Jae wouldn't have changed it.

This thread is verging on growing out of all proportion to the original suggestion. The name calling isn't pretty either... in fact, it's silly and beneath those that partake of that particular game :wink:

Let's leave it here or I can see it becoming locked and no-one wants that.

PS J600 will you tell me the Ebay secret now


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I thought it was a good idea, clearer for everyone.

As far as slush fund is concerned, no, it was not in response to that.

BTW, that is now being withdrawn.

Jae


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

J600, for what its worth I thought it was a good idea too. Glad to see it was accepted. Its good that people care and come up with suggestions, all the personal stuff aimed at you was just uncalled for.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

pjmedlam said:


> J600, for what its worth I thought it was a good idea too. Glad to see it was accepted. Its good that people care and come up with suggestions, all the personal stuff aimed at you was just uncalled for.


I thought it was a good idea too and it wasnt just a random idea. I work in seo/online marketing and obviously these people dont. You often get this attitude with established forum members, you get alot of "know it alls" who assume that because they understand it new members should too.

Piling loads of information onto a website and hoping that people will click the right links "eventually" isnt the way to run a website or a forum. The more helpful and user friendly a site is the more it will achieve. You need to channel your users to get the best results. With a site like this and the amount of traffic it gets, making minor tweaks or adding a few words to that title will make a massive difference (whether these "know it all" members realise it or not)

fair enough i dont know alot about TT's but i do know alot about web users, trends, and internet traffic (infact its pretty much all i do know alot about) as its what i do 8hours a day and what i did at uni. But because established members have 2000 more posts than me they assume they know more about everything and that wrong.

im glad jae agreed with me and made those minor changes it was good to see that he looked at the suggestion and saw that it made sense, and didnt do what these established members do and gang up and do some "noobie bashing"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> you get alot of "know it alls" who assume that because they understand it new members should too


Eryone was a noob once you know.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh, what a great read! :lol:

J600 are you obsessed with the group buy section?


----------

